

Show HN: Pixel Art Editor built with ClojureScript/Om - jackschaedler
http://jackschaedler.github.io/goya/

======
jackschaedler
Source is here:
[https://github.com/jackschaedler/goya](https://github.com/jackschaedler/goya)

Caveat: I'm in the process of learning Clojure and Om. There is some really
nasty code in there

------
drcode
Here's my minimalist Om icon editor using triangular pixels. (Used early
version of Om)

Demo:
[http://drcode.github.io/tricon/index.html](http://drcode.github.io/tricon/index.html)
Source code: [https://github.com/drcode/tricon/blob/gh-
pages/src/client/co...](https://github.com/drcode/tricon/blob/gh-
pages/src/client/core.cljs)

------
nacs
Chrome only so can't see the site but curious what feature of Chrome you're
using that isn't available in Firefox? Is it NaCl?

~~~
jackschaedler
<input type="color"> This is just a little weekend project, and I wanted to
use as much standard stuff as possible. I believe the color input type is
coming to firefox soon though.

~~~
jonase
Weekend project? That's amazing! Is the source available? I would love to read
it.

~~~
jackschaedler
[https://github.com/jackschaedler/goya](https://github.com/jackschaedler/goya)

I'm just learning Clojure and Om, so the code is probably very nasty.

